# Diesel jeans



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

I'm really peeved cos just bought a lovely pair of diesel jeans and I can barely fasten them! Well, I can, but there is some serious muffin top going on, and sitting down is nigh on impossible... There is no way I am returning them; I am NOT buying a bigger size [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Ladies, do you think Diesel jeans are small fitting, or do I need to just accept that I need to burn some wood and keep away from the pies (and wine...) ? hmmm....???


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

donnaw said:


> I'm really peeved cos just bought a lovely pair of diesel jeans and I can barely fasten them! Well, I can, but there is some serious muffin top going on, and sitting down is nigh on impossible... There is no way I am returning them; I am NOT buying a bigger size [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Ladies, do you think Diesel jeans are small fitting, or do I need to just accept that I need to burn some wood and keep away from the pies (and wine...) ? hmmm....???


Mens Medium T Shirts, shirts etc are always a size down, that is I usually take Medium but I'd look gay wearing their size! I'd need a Large, I guess it's just their sizing is different - they are Italian.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

yes, italian dress sizes are different than uk or european. what size does it say on your jeans?


----------



## keithytt (Jun 13, 2008)

donnaw said:


> I'm really peeved cos just bought a lovely pair of diesel jeans and I can barely fasten them! Well, I can, but there is some serious muffin top going on, and sitting down is nigh on impossible... There is no way I am returning them; I am NOT buying a bigger size [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Ladies, do you think Diesel jeans are small fitting, or do I need to just accept that I need to burn some wood and keep away from the pies (and wine...) ? hmmm....???


Dont fret!
Diesel and Replay jeans i find are nearly always size down than what they should be!! i.e 32W will always be a bloody 30W, same with their shirts so i wouldnt worry, get a size bigger than what you are and you will be fine!

Ihave the same prob with All Saints shirts too!

:mrgreen:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

keithytt said:


> donnaw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really peeved cos just bought a lovely pair of diesel jeans and I can barely fasten them! Well, I can, but there is some serious muffin top going on, and sitting down is nigh on impossible... There is no way I am returning them; I am NOT buying a bigger size [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Which is what I actually said above. :lol: :roll:


----------



## keithytt (Jun 13, 2008)

leenx said:


> keithytt said:
> 
> 
> > donnaw said:
> ...


----------



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

:lol: :lol: 
They are a 28 (which I thought is the equivalent of a 10, which is my size?). 
Ahh well, I'll just keep sipping this thermojetic tea crap which will apparently make me lose some lbs (or maybe just £'s considering how much it cost...) :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

donnaw said:


> I'm really peeved cos just bought a lovely pair of diesel jeans and I can barely fasten them! Well, I can, but there is some serious muffin top going on, and sitting down is nigh on impossible... There is no way I am returning them; I am NOT buying a bigger size [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Ladies, do you think Diesel jeans are small fitting, or do I need to just accept that I need to burn some wood and keep away from the pies (and wine...) ? hmmm....???


What size did you buy? What's your height and weight? What's your bodyfat percentage? do you need to start exercising?
www.persoanltraining-home.co.uk


----------



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

Lol Dani! I just typed a massive reply and it flipping disappeared! gggrrr! :twisted: 
Anyway, I think I do plenty of exercise (Mon = Kickboxing, Tues = boxing, Thurs = Spinning, Fri = Pump, Sat = Boxing, Sun = Spinning, plus free weights and running inbetween...) But maybe I'm doing something wrong as I just can't seem to improve this flipping muffin situation- do you have any good exercises you can recommend?
I am 5'3" and weigh 9st 4lb (I know that sounds heavy, lol! hark at me defending myself! :? But I am quite muscly - well, not like Madonna arms or anything, but my legs are quite muscular... ooh, I have had a bit of help in the boob department, which will account for an extra 1.8lb :lol: :lol: ) My fat percentage is 23.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Last of my questions: how old (or young) are you Donna?

9st 4lb at 5ft 3" and 23% bodyfat sound good if you're over 20 years of age! So my advice would be to forget to look at cloths sizes and be happy the way you are. I bet you're very attractive :-* 
And as far as exercises are concerned: you're doing enough cardiovascular exercises; all you may want to increase is your weight workout


----------



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

I'm 30.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

donnaw said:


> I'm 30.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Bless; I'm a very active almost 62 year young one :wink:

At 30 years of age your bodyfat percentage of 23% is "below average" so be happy :-*


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

maybe your best course of action would be to post some pics up in your underwear so we can get a better idea of the situation... :lol:

sorry i'll stop perving now and get out of the womens section.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

alun said:


> maybe your best course of action would be to post some pics up in your underwear so we can get a better idea of the situation... :lol:
> 
> sorry i'll stop perving now and get out of the womens section.


Someone had to say it! :lol:


----------



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

> alun wrote:maybe your best course of action would be to post some pics up in your underwear so we can get a better idea of the situation... :lol:


hahahahahhahahaha!!! :lol: Don't have any underwear shots, soz! And it's my pet hate when people take pics of themselves in their undies and post to facebook- soooo tacky, just no need! ewww! But you have reminded me of this... look closely...










hahahaha!

on the muffin situation, I did fit ball on Sat and I am really feeling the effects today, so watch this space... I will get into these diesel jeans! haha!


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have the exact same situation with Superdry, I am 6"3 and weigh just under 15 stone, so not a massive fatty (as that camp ude from the TV would say) but I need the Large in T-Shirts whereas normally I am medium and X-large in jackets and tracksuit bottoms.

Don't sweat it....or maybe do and lose some more weight 

Charlie


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Diesel Zathan Jeans. Probably the best jeans a man can buy.................only thing is they always run long


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

donnaw said:


> > alun wrote:maybe your best course of action would be to post some pics up in your underwear so we can get a better idea of the situation... :lol:
> 
> 
> hahahahahhahahaha!!! :lol: Don't have any underwear shots, soz! And it's my pet hate when people take pics of themselves in their undies and post to facebook- soooo tacky, just no need! ewww! But you have reminded me of this... look closely...
> ...


HOT FIT VHOT AS FOOT OH & FIT..........stop moaning biatch.......you look gorge as you are and i would personally give no more comment before Dani bollocks me lol. good looking lass xxx


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Don't want to upset anyone here but diesel men's jeans always run large. I always buy 30" waist diesels but I'm actually a 32" and they always fit perfect.....


----------

